# Considering selling a Red Bull NPL - What price should I ask?



## Mono-Linkrider (12. September 2013)

I got a Red Bull NPL from 2002 or so and I'm considering selling to to fund that Durance that's for sale here, What should I ask for it? Drivetrain et all are in nice condition, so is the suspension.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (18. September 2013)

Hi Mono-Linkrider
If the bike is free of serious damage it is realistic to say, that you can sell it for around 500â¬. BUT it depends a lot on the conditions of the bike.

Best regards

Your RoseBikes Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

